# Jobs at CARiD!



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Evening telework positions available?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What kind of techy(IT) jobs are available?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Too many miles away  Open one in Miami and let me know!


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm willing to move for the right salary!!!


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

If telecommuting is allowed, I have a friend who'd be perfect for the TSR position. Similar to his current position and he'd probably enjoy working for y'all a lot more.


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> I'm willing to move for the right salary!!!


Im with you on this one.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, we have filled many seats but are still looking for good talent, so please check open positions at CARiD and apply online by visiting CARiD.com - Jobs & Career Opportunities


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Still no salaries listed, again, I'm willing to relocate for the right amount!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

CARiD is hiring! If you’re a car enthusiast and you feel like getting paid to talk about your hobby, check open positions at CARiD and apply online by visiting CARiD.com - Jobs & Career Opportunities.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

We keep hiring! Many seats have been filled, but we’re still looking for Rock Star Representatives! 

If you’re a car enthusiast and you’re looking for a fun, modern, first class work environment, check open positions at CARiD and apply online by visiting CARiD.com - Jobs & Career Opportunities.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

carid said:


> We keep hiring! Many seats have been filled, but we’re still looking for Rock Star Representatives!
> 
> If you’re a car enthusiast and you’re looking for a fun, modern, first class work environment, check open positions at CARiD and apply online by visiting CARiD.com - Jobs & Career Opportunities.


Got so excited reading this I jumped over to fill out the technical application. As I was pasting my resume my wife explains that you're located 70 miles a way. Knew this was too good to be true. Best of luck to finding a good crew. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys! We are currently seeking an Inside Sales Representative and Tech Support Representatives to join our expanding team. 

If you’re looking for a modern, fun, collaborative work environment in which you can apply your automotive knowledge, learn more about open positions at CARiD and apply online by visiting CARiD.com - Jobs & Career Opportunities.


----------

